# 2011 Androni Giocattoli kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

New team for Bianchi this year. A splash of Celeste always is an improvement to any cycling garment, but apart from that the kit is still quite NASCAR.










Fond memories of last years Bianchi kit come flowing...


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thumbs up for celeste, but down for the logo blizzard.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Thumbs up for celeste, but down for the logo blizzard.


+1 - Agree. Loved the Flamina jersey (have one hanging in my closet right now), but the flood of logos on this one destroys it for me.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

last year's was pretty sharp for sure.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> Thumbs up for celeste, but down for the logo blizzard.


Yeah, why would those sponsors want to be featured prominently, they are sponsors due to love of the sport and not for exposure!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys do understand that sponsors pay to have those names put on the jerseys, and thats what makes pro cycling possible.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

ghostryder said:


> You guys do understand that sponsors pay to have those names put on the jerseys, and thats what makes pro cycling possible.


That's a good point, and I think we got that. 

The two points being discussed here are:
1) Does it look good to have all those logos? So that's purely a design question, not an economic one. It's great that companies are willing to sponsor teams, I don't think anyone here will argue that point - it just looks bad when there are so many logos in one confined area - looks cluttered.
2) Probably more to your point is this question - with that flood of logos on the jersey, does the individual sponsor get bang-for-the-buck? Hard to focus on any one logo when there are so many on such a small "billboard".


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> logo blizzard.


I actually like that particular genre of Italian cycling team jersey.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

is that Cipollini's team?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> is that Cipollini's team?


No, Cipollini is an adviser to Katusha this year.

As for the kit, it looks better than that Leopard crap introduced and I'm also fairly certain that sponsors don't just hand a cycling team some money and let them design the kit as they please. I'm sure the sponsors on that jersey all agreed to placement/size/color etc.

If you like all black then wear it, it's slimming at least which will help the "weight challenged". :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> As for the kit, it looks better than that Leopard crap introduced


I find the Leopard kit somewhat underdeveloped but much prefer understatement and a sense of design unity to dozens of tiny logos. If I were a sponsor I wouldn't want my logo lost in a cloud of other logos. The Flaminia kit strikes a decent balance.

Each to his own of course...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> I find the Leopard kit somewhat underdeveloped but much prefer understatement and a sense of design unity to dozens of tiny logos. If I were a sponsor I wouldn't want my logo lost in a cloud of other logos. The Flaminia kit strikes a decent balance.
> 
> Each to his own of course...


Well said, qatar!
Certainly it's not easy incorporating a "logo blizzard" (lol- LOVE that phrase!) onto a jersey tastefully. I don't think this year's Androni kit -or last- were very tasteful.
Actually, they're rather awful.
If Footon had only chosen different colors last year, Androni would have had the worst kit in the peloton.
Team Leopard's seem pretty blank by comparison- perhaps Androni Giocattoli can loan them some of their logos? :lol:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*smaller teams*

that lack the big corporate backers need more sponsors which is why they always have such messes of kits. I understand because it pays the bills

I much prefer the simpler designs available to teams with the heavy hitter backer


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know. One of my favorite jerseys was the '80's Murella-Fanini team. Mine is long gone now but that thing had more colors and logos on it than the Androni.

And yes, you do see that with the "lesser" Euro teams that rely on multiple small sponsors as opposed to one (maybe two) large moneybags.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*But we got da bike!*


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

like the Flaminia, other kit too busy and I don't like how the top works with the shorts


----------

